# Few Turkey Trumpets



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Had some request for my Turkey Trumpets so I thought I would post a few. These are available if anyone is interested.

Crosscut Osage all the way. Chatoyance is through the roof on this one . Wood from @DavidDobbs 





Buckeye burl stabilized with African Blackwood mouth piece. Blank has major bark inclusion that turned out sweet!Body full of the colors of Buckeye burl. Wood from @manbuckwal and African Blackwood from @Steve Smith 







Man made Green Osage from @DavidDobbs and African Black wood mouth piece. This call is way cool from dark green to orange depending on the angle you hold it.





Lignum Vitae with a Blackwood mouth piece. This wood has some awesome grain texture to it. To top it off it smells like sweet flower blossoms! Sounds great





Another Osage orange from @dbroswoods with some nice grain to it also with African Blackwood moth piece.





Last picture is Spalted maple stabilized and with green dye. African Blackwood mouth piece. The spalt is really sweet but the call is very crisp.





If you're interested in one let me know as I love to barter after all ain't that what we're about!

Thanks for looking C&C welcome all the time

Rodney

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 19, 2016)

Dude....those are off tha hook yo!! Amazing looking calls man.....nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 19, 2016)

Waaaaaay cool Rodney! Hard to pick a favorite. The chocolate chip mint call at the end is so unique it really stands out

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 19, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Waaaaaay cool Rodney! Hard to pick a favorite. The chocolate chip mint call at the end is so unique it really stands out



Thank you Scott, but it sounds like you have the munchies for some reason! I would have thought the lemon meringue pie topped with chocolate would have got your attention first!! LOL

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 19, 2016)

Quit stealing pictures off of Facebook

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 19, 2016)

They are only fleeting images of moments gone by!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Buckeye Burl is spoken for.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 19, 2016)

Oustanding ! Really like your design shape Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Green Osage is spoken for.
Thanks


----------



## Kevin (Mar 19, 2016)

Sexy - all of them. That crosscut bois d' arc is the horse apple of my eye. But the chocolate mint is sweet too(th). Buckeye burl doesn't usually do much for me but that BEB is outrageous. Super duper sweet. If I didn't owe you wood already I'd trade for one. Tell you what since the BEB is gone I'll give you the wood I owe you in trade for mint chocolate or bois d' arc.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 19, 2016)

The bois d' arc is on hold for a possible trade. The mint chocolate is available but you may need to throw black streaked persimmon if you got it!


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 19, 2016)

Those are awesome Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> The bois d' arc is on hold for a possible trade. The mint chocolate is available but you may need to throw black streaked persimmon if you got it!



I'm not sure what you mean by "throw black-streaked persimmon" but if you mean trade I have a ton of it. Literally. Probably 2 tons.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 20, 2016)

Those look really cool Rodney.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 20, 2016)

@Kevin 


Kevin said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "throw black-streaked persimmon" but if you mean trade I have a ton of it. Literally. Probably 2 tons.



It is amazing what one little word like (in) can do for you. On the persimmon 1 1/2" sq. x 6" and some pot blanks would work even some 1 1/4"sq x 6" would sweeten it up. I am talking in pounds not tons.

side note- Any luck on the matched Cedar boards?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @Kevin
> 
> 
> side note- Any luck on the matched Cedar boards?



Sorry I did not get back to you on it .... only way if I can help out is if he can take a little less than 44" wide. Running low on really wide stuff. I'll cal you this afternoon helping my sister and BIL oit with something.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 20, 2016)

no problem. I will be here


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 20, 2016)

Awesome calls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 21, 2016)

Very nice looking calls. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 24, 2016)

Rodney them things are sweet. Nice Job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 24, 2016)

Great work! The first one from hedge is striking...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 24, 2016)

Those calls are so strikingly nice! The variety and combinations of wood are impressive. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rick Howard (Mar 25, 2016)

I bet that CC osage was fun..... You have any hair left?

Awesome calls, Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Rick Howard said:


> I bet that CC osage was fun..... You have any hair left?
> 
> Awesome calls, Rodney



Had a little personal time with the sharpener before I started that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 26, 2016)

The C/C Osage is gone and the Spalted Maple are gone.


----------



## dbroswoods (Mar 30, 2016)

Great looking set of calls Rodney.

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

